#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-11
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<avoine> MagicFab: Je suis admin sur le site mais pas sur le forum
<MagicFab> avoine, ok, c'est un début :) ajout-emoi comme admin au site, IdleOne aussi SVP
<MagicFab> et bonjour :)
<avoine> d'ac
<avoine> allô
<MagicFab> cyphermox, deuxpi IdleOne mdeslaur moustafa sipherdee txwikinger - cheers to all!
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'ai vécu ce bug vendredi soir :) -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284596
<avoine> argh il y a 45 pages de user
<MagicFab> par chance que c'était pas ma première fois.
<mdeslaur> Salut MagicFab!
<cyphermox> salut MagicFab 
<avoine> MagicFab: tu est déjà admin
<cyphermox> MagicFab, pour le bug, ce sera pas réglé avant 11.10.
<avoine> MagicFab: c'est fait
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ouais j'ai vu ça. En attendant j'ai posté ma solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/284596/comments/67
<cyphermox> MagicFab, que je sache, wicd marche pas très bien dans natty, et fait que du wifi non?
<MagicFab> cyphermox, non, au moins wifi+wired ce qui suffisait dans mon cas.\
<MagicFab> et "dramatically simplify the NM API and architecture" ça regarde pas pour une première nouvelle version stable.. :|
<moustafa> MagicFab: cheers !
<MagicFab> moustafa, prêt pour le sprint ? :)
<sipherdee> bon matin!
<moustafa> MagicFab: Pas vraiment!
<moustafa> MagicFab: Je ne sais meme pas par ou commencer
<IdleOne> What is the difference between "Retirer les commentaires" and "Suprimer les commentaires" ?
<IdleOne> avoine cyphermox ^^
<sipherdee> IdleOne: maybe that "Retirer les commentaires" put them in a moderation queue or something but they will know better than me.
<IdleOne> alors suprimer devrais les effacer completement?
<IdleOne> cyphermox avoine: I am thinking that ALL the comments on ubuntu-qc.org need to be deleted
<avoine> IdleOne: I agree and we should clean users
<deuxpi> yeah, it not like any of us were reading it 
<IdleOne> avoine: is there a way to just delete all comments in one shot?
<cyphermox> let me remind everyone that some people do read the mailing list from the forum integration thingamajig ;)
<avoine> and put captcha or somethings
<IdleOne> yes captcha would be good
<deuxpi> cyphermox: I though the forum and the comments were two different things
<avoine> IdleOne: what about deactivate comments
<avoine> removing the modules
<IdleOne> maybe not deactivate but make comments moderated.
<IdleOne> where the comment must be approved before appearing on the blog
<IdleOne> I started deleting comments and OMG it is going to take a long time to get them all done
<avoine> IdleOne: I have access to the databases, I can run sql to remove them all
<deuxpi> I can create a user for my son, Robert'); DROP TABLE ;)
<IdleOne> avoine: I think that would be best and we can add a post saying that we did some cleanup, we apologize if your comment was deleted but this was the easiest way to get the job done.
<avoine> IdleOne: yep
<IdleOne> cyphermox deuxpi sipherdee: what do you guys think?
<cyphermox> just fine with it
<IdleOne> avoine: go for it :) delete all comments!
<sipherdee> for me too, i think it's better this way than having comments lost with spams.
<IdleOne> and make comments moderated/need approval if possible.
<sipherdee> if you go this way, i am volunteer to moderate comments if needed.
<IdleOne> I am not sure who is admin right now. I know I have admin access and magicfab and avoine
<IdleOne> does anybody else?
<avoine> IdleOne: do you still see comments?
<IdleOne> nope 
<IdleOne> good job
<sipherdee> no! :)
<sipherdee> liberation!
<sipherdee> (in regards to the spams)
<IdleOne> Now that is done. We need to start using the blog hehe
<cyphermox> IdleOne, +1
<cyphermox> planet works though
<IdleOne> wow, last time I posted to my blog was April 21, 2010 almost a year ago :/
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-12
<qwebirc47649> Bonjour quelles sont les coordonnées du prochain "install party" ?
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> cyphermox: ^^
<cyphermox> qwebirc47649, un instant stp
<cyphermox> euh minute
<cyphermox> install party?
<qwebirc47649> Foonzo ?
<IdleOne> release party maybe
<cyphermox> euh ok ;)
<cyphermox> minute, je sors les coordonnées
<cyphermox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuebecTeam/NattyParty <-- tout est là
<qwebirc47649> merci
<cyphermox> qwebirc47649, on est encore en train d'organiser par contre, ca pourrait changer un peu
<cyphermox> sipherdee, peux-tu confirmer ce que je dis-là?  ;)
<IdleOne> I don't understand how we can have a release party a week before the release
<IdleOne> also I won't be able to attend, my kids will be in town that week :)
<deuxpi> y'a pas encore d'annonce officielle
<qwebirc47649> je vais suivre les petites annionces à la loupe :)
<deuxpi> je crois que le Supinfo voulaient faire un install fest aussi
<deuxpi> ça a l'air vraiment bien gobject-introspection
<cyphermox> deuxpi, assez pratique oui
<deuxpi> à l'origine, j'avais peur que ce soit un truc pour mono
<sipherdee> cyphermox: j'annonce sur facebook à l'instant!
<deuxpi> cyphermox: je voulais te faire une joke à propos d'un potentiel gir1.2-networkmanager, mais ça a l'air que ça existe déjà ;)
<cyphermox> deuxpi,  ;)
<cyphermox> sipherdee, cool!
<cyphermox> as-tu besoin d'un coup de main pour l'annonce sur loco.ubuntu.com ou tu peux le créer toi-même (je me souviens pas si ca prend un accès spécial, il me semble que non)
<sipherdee> je fini sur facebook et je vais essayer de le faire.  je te reviens.
<sipherdee> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=166654266721448
<deuxpi> ah... il faut avoir un compte pour voir la page
<sipherdee> deuxpi: oui. :(
<deuxpi> est-ce qu'il manque quelque chose à la page wiki ? (> 22h ?)
<sipherdee> Puisque l'établissement n'offre pas de bière ou autre alcool, les intéressés pourront se diriger au Brutopia à 22:00. C'est seulement à 4 minutes de marche:
<sipherdee> http://bit.ly/hxIo4I
<deuxpi> ok merci
<sipherdee> veux-tu l'ajouter?  ok merci!
<sipherdee> je m'occupe de loco.
<deuxpi> je fais ça (le wiki)
<sipherdee> merciii! :)
<sipherdee> je ne suis pas en mesure de créer cette page sur le wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuebecTeam/NattyParty/RSVP
<sipherdee> je crée à partir de loco.
<deuxpi> je crois qu'on remplace la page RSVP par celle du loco de toute façon
<sipherdee> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/877/detail/
<sipherdee> c'est ce que j'en ai compris par la suite, merci de confirmer!
<deuxpi> ouais, ça fait assez de pages comme ça ! :)
<sipherdee> héhé, c'est clair.
<deuxpi> yeah c'est fait
<cyphermox> IdleOne, seeing this message?
<cyphermox> sorry, it's just that I'm messing so much with NM today I'm not sure when xchat's connections are dead or not ;)
<IdleOne> cyphermox: yes
<kanouk> bonjour!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-13
<cyphermox> sipherdee, c'est vrai que c'est assez tôt le 21 pour le release party... c'était pourquoi déjà?
<cyphermox> sipherdee, nevermind, j'ai relu le thread, je comprends pourquoi ;)
<sipherdee> il y a une bonne réponse à l'invitation sur facebook.
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<sipherdee> cyphermox: tu en pense quoi de la date?
<cyphermox> je pense que c'est très bien
<sipherdee> =)
<cyphermox> c'est avant le release mais Fab a bien mis ca: on aura pas mal la même version que le final, mis à part quelques bogues réglés peut-être (mais les plus gros déjà arrangés), et on évite le rush de downloads du jour de la release
<sipherdee> unity ne roule pas sur le laptop que j'ai installé lors du global jam.  j'avais pas regardé les specs. :(
<cyphermox> en plus on aura Etienne selon toute vraisemblance, et peut-être d'autres personnes
<cyphermox> ah? il crash?
<sipherdee> yep-yep.
<sipherdee> ça dit juste que mon ordinateur n'est pas assez puissant puis "fallback" à gnome classic.
<sipherdee> à la sortie finale de natty je l'installe sur mon laptop principal de toute façon.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> je suis curieux si c'est un faux positif
<sipherdee> ouais, je serais tout de même curieux de le rouler voir ce que ça donne. :)
<sipherdee> bbl.
<deuxpi> whoah j'aime bien le mélange d'anglais et de français du site loco.u.c
<deuxpi> "Why not go and see the liste exaustive des équipes !"
<deuxpi>                                  ^h
<cyphermox> sipherdee, ok to announce on ubuntu-qc and elsewhere for release party?
<deuxpi> j'imagine que oui si c'est déjà sur FB
<cyphermox> ouain
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> brrr... recompile de gtk+ :/
<cyphermox> bonsoir!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-14
<kanouk> bonsoir
<qwebirc77925> Gnome vs Cannonical => commentaires ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-15
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Lrrr> 4
<kanouk> bonjour
<cyphermox> kanouk, 'soir
<kanouk> salut cyphermox :)
<kanouk> ça va?
<cyphermox> oui
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> fin de travail avant d'aller faire un tour dans le nord
<kanouk> ah bon alors bon tour dans le nord
<kanouk> j'ai installé inkscape 0.48 et il y a un bug pour le copier/coller et j'essaie de trouver le pourquoi
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> tu l'as ouvert dans launchpad?
<kanouk> je l'ai téléchargé de getdeb
<kanouk> et je crois que c'est python-uniconvertor qui n'est peut-être pas approprié
<kanouk> et j'ai lu quelque part que ce pourrait être aussi à cause de xfce
<cyphermox> possible
<kanouk> je vais continuer à chercher
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-17
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> salut...
<kanouk> salut Musashimaru 
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour!
<kanouk> salut hakimsheriff 
<Musashimaru> 2-0
<Musashimaru> ;)
<kanouk> ?
<Musashimaru> CH - Bruins
<kanouk> lol
<Musashimaru> quoi? tu regardes pas?
<kanouk> non
<Musashimaru> ben là.... :)
<kanouk> bonjour
<Ankman> bonjour
<kanouk> allo Ankman :)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> à part un rhume oui ça va merci et toi?
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> get well soon
<kanouk> thanks :)
<kanouk> ma distribution va bien alors c'est cool
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> :-)
<kanouk> la version stable d'Unity va sortir bientôt
<Ankman> good
<kanouk> :)
 * Ankman voit documentation francaise-allemande
<kanouk> bonne lecture Ankman 
<Ankman> TV
<kanouk> ok :)
<Ankman> s'apelle "le nuage - die wolke". c'est de tchernobyl 1986 et qui c'est passee en europe
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> france et allemand ont un station TV ensemble
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> c'est un documentaire alors
<Ankman> http://www.arte.tv/
<Ankman> documentaire...
<kanouk> je regarde
<Ankman> tous les progammes sont fait en francaise et allemande
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je mets dans mes favoris
<Ankman> mais ils blockent autre IP que de france et allemand de voir online
<Ankman> mais il existe youtube :-)
<kanouk> j'ai essayé d'écouter quelque chose et ça n'a pas fonctionné
<kanouk> sur youtube on trouve de tout
<Ankman> "tchernobyl et ses consequences"
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> aucun résultat
<Ankman> moment
<kanouk> j'ai ça par contre : Tchernobyl 20 ans après
<Ankman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW9F-myp0KA
<Ankman> part 1
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> c'est 6 parts
<kanouk> ok 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-10
<MagicFab> cyphermox, o/
<cyphermox> o/
<MagicFab> j'ai vu  le message du bug tracker locoteams pour le statut officiel du team. Regarde dans le calendrier sur loco.ubuntu.com, il y en a eu pas mal de l'activité l'an passé!
<MagicFab> pas de rapports mensuels, ça c'est vrai.
<MagicFab> La fois d'avant j'avais préparé 2 rapport semi-annuels et c'est ce qui avait passé.
<cyphermox> scuse, pas le temps de regarder ca avant jeudi. anyway y'est trop tard pour l'instant
<MagicFab> trop tard pour ce mois-ci (loco council)?
<cyphermox> trop tard pour un reapproval. non?
<cyphermox> anyway, comme je dis je suis occupé jusqu'à jeudi
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-11
<tottto-drummond> salut tlm
<avoine> salut
<tottto-drummond> salut avoine
<Ankman> allo
<tottto-drummond> salut Ankman
<Ankman> :-)
<avoine> on prévois un gros party pour la sortie de precise?
 * Ankman does last update on ubuntu before the great date" now
<avoine> yeah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Ankman> ty
<Ankman> oh, 26th?
<avoine> yep
<Ankman> ok
<cyphermox> avoine: oui, on prévoit de quoi
<avoine> cool
<cyphermox> en principe komputes devrait annoncer bientot
<avoine> d'ac, dites-moi le si vous avec besoin de mon aide
<tottto-drummond> est-ce qu il y a un ou plusieurs party de prévus ?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-12
<cyphermox> tottto-drummond: afaik un a montréal. mais c'est libre à tous d'organiser quelque chose dans leur patelin
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-13
<qwebirc9545> Bonsoir
<qwebirc9545> Quequ'un sais c'est quoi le problème avec Flash et comment le régler?
<Musashimaru> pas de problème avec flash
<qwebirc9545> Moi j'arrive pu a lire aucun flash apart sur mini tube
<qwebirc9545> il y a du monde qui disent flash va mourir et laisse plase a du HTML5 d'autre disaent c'est juste une version instable
<qwebirc9545> Je suis plus sur de rien certains disent gnash fonction d'autres disent gnash fonctionne pas bien et d'autre disent ça fonctionne pas car youtube est déjà en HTML5 
<qwebirc9545> Quelqu'un parmi sais ce qu'il en est pour vrais?
<Musashimaru> gnash c'est de la scrap.
<Musashimaru> Si tu veux du flash, utilise le flash d'Adobe
<qwebirc9545> il fonctionne pas pour moi
<qwebirc9545> je cherche sur les forum de Ubuntu Fr et je trouve pas grand chosse
<qwebirc9545> apart quelques solutions qui aide 40% des utilisateurs
<qwebirc9545> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10450917&postcount=3 on va testé ça même si ça semble un peu tordu
<qwebirc9545> o.O google chrome fonctionne nickel sans manip en plus d'être dans le gestionnaire de paquets allor que sur firefox et chronium ça fonctionne toujours pas 
<qwebirc9545> Ça sent le foutage de gueule...
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-08
<D3n4riu5> Bonsoir 
<D3n4riu5> Le yao intérieur est tel une eau de source qui coule le long d'un ruisseau symbolisant le mouvement.
<D3n4riu5> le yao interieur est un lion avec les yeux du tigre symbolisant puissance et courage.
<mobidoy> Breaking news: Cyphermox vient d'être renommé Gurubuntu à l' UQÀM
<cyphermox> mobidoy: tg ;P
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-09
<d3n4riu5> yao
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-10
<Chex> heya magic fabster
<d3n4riu5> salut jai un probleme avac ma clé usb elle fonctionne seulement avec mon ubuntu-studio
<d3n4riu5> je les formater  en fat 32 et cest une kingston 
<d3n4riu5> sa marche pas plus elle nest par reconue dans lordi a mon pere avec windows
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-11
<IdleOne> La Malbaie is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR
<mobidoy> It may be far but, 7 women per men, party ? ;-) 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-12
<c4rt0m4nci3n> ola
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-13
<c4rt0m4nci3n> ola
<lacrim> bonsoir 
<lacrim> je suis nouveau surxubuntu et mon pc ram pouvez vous m aider
<lacrim> y a quelqu un
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-14
<c4rt0m4nci3n> ola
<c4rt0m4nci3n> aujourd'hui les cartes nous favorise dans nos projet par la carte de la mort symbolisant la fin et le début d'un nouveau cycle sur ce bonne journée
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-08
<IdleOne> cyphermox: Love the helmet!
<cyphermox> \m/
<IdleOne> I'm buying my helmet this week. You think your friend could do something similar for me?
<IdleOne> also how much $$$?
<IdleOne> what do you ride?
<cyphermox> IdleOne: I only have a moped
<cyphermox> I wanna do my real motorcycle license this summer
<cyphermox> I'm sure she'd be thrilled to; not sure how much she'd charge though
<IdleOne> I go on the 16th to do my theory test to get my class 6R then I start my 22 hours practice with the school
<cyphermox> nice!
<cyphermox> got a friend to ride with for the buffer time or whatever?
<IdleOne> not really no
<IdleOne> My dad has a bike I can use, but with only one bike it is kinda difficult for me to go ride with him 
<IdleOne> I'm planning on buying a bike for myself next year around this time
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-11
<cyphermox> IdleOne: yo, I'm seeing the nice lady who did my helmet this weekend, she would like a photo of your helmet and to know what you want it to look like ;)
<IdleOne> I don't have it yet, I'm going tomorrow and get it.
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-12
<IdleOne> most likely going to get something like http://www.canadasmotorcycle.ca/ls2-hh566-half-helmet.html
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-13
<Carbon14> allo?
<qwebirc91221> je suis nouveau avec vous un tutora pour l'utilisation je fais le tour du site 
<Ankman> well...
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-06
<toi> Est-ce que Kalarm vaut-elle la peine de l'expérimenter sur un portable ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-09
<Marandlal> <
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-12
<l4l13n> salut
<l4l13n> J'ignorais l'existance de ce #. Je suis un amoureux de ubuntu, je l'utilise depuis longtemps, dernierement j'ai du tout réinstallé car ma sessios unity administrateur avais planté suite à une mise à jour. Il m'est présentement IMPOSSIBLE de réinstaller Ubuntu :( quel deuil d'être sous windows. Si vous pouvez me donner un p'tit coup de main, voici mon thread sur ubuntu-fr http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1819381
<l4l13n> Je suis québecois de la ville de Lavaltrie
<l4l13n> merci
<l4l13n> Simplement sire que par curiosité et apres conseil d'un ami sur ubuntu-fr, je viens de tenter d'installer fedora-live et même chose, apres 5 seconde l'écran s'éteint
#ubuntu-qc 2018-04-10
<LevierMRQ> Salut,
<LevierMRQ> J'ai des questions sur Thunderbird -  déjà : suis-je à la bonne place?
<LevierMRQ> Aussi, je ne retrouve plus les classeurs qui se déroulent à partir d'une des tâches.
<LevierMRQ> Me rappelle plus du nom.  Puis y'a némo qui plante
<LevierMRQ> LevierMRQ : Je cherche un outil pour qu'une liste déroulante se déplie à partir d'une barre des tâches.  La moitié de ma barre des tache, c'est des jeux.  Je voudrais un lanceur JEUX qui me donne un choix de possibilités.
<LevierMRQ> heureusement, j'ai pas eu à la traduire en anglais.  Mais en français, ça se lit-tu?
#ubuntu-qc 2020-04-12
<Ankman> anyone at bell in canada? do i read corectly they waive all extra usage fees until the end of april?
